# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  anyone see the problem here ? Real BD trenabol depot...

## ultimate muscle

anyone tell whats wrong with this,

----------


## ajfina

are u asking ?...or do u know the "problem"?
it looks fine to me, is the top pink coloured? , sometimes cameras change the color's

----------


## ultimate muscle

> are u asking ?...or do u know the "problem"?
> it looks fine to me, is the top pink coloured? , sometimes cameras change the color's



the top is purple

----------


## ultimate muscle

> the top is purple



quick heads up on these guys, 

as you know the tops should be pink, 

one of my mods emailed a friend at the company to see what the explenation was with these & found out the following, 


"the problem was we made tops for trenabol depot and the depot was spelled as depol due errors but to save leaving the product to release later we just used trenabol tops

tren 200 now only uses trenabol depot tops"

so if you come across any of the above shown vials, you now know why, thanks.. um

----------


## Seajackal

The only problem I know in this one is the top plastic seal that ids misspelled
TRENABOL DEPO*L* instead of TRENABOL DEPOT. Other than that they
look fine, just a slight difference of the shape from the look at my vials here?

----------


## strongmann

> anyone tell whats wrong with this,


looks like coke zero!! great looking stuff! how is it working for you?

strongmann

----------


## ultimate muscle

> looks like coke zero!! great looking stuff! how is it working for you?
> 
> strongmann


hi mate i am not using the tren 200 at present, this one was posted over my site yesterday by a member, 

i am using the tren ace at present love the stuff strength is awsome, will be trying the tren enanthate next  :7up:

----------


## ajfina

> hi mate i am not using the tren 200 at present, this one was posted over my site yesterday by a member, 
> 
> i am using the tren ace at present love the stuff strength is awsome, will be trying the tren enanthate next


u'll stick with acet , i guarantee u

----------


## Seajackal

BTW when I posted the above post, while I was writing the post you hadn't
posted those 2 posts yet, Ulstimate Muscle, that's why it sounds a little copycat
of your posts but I knew the depol shitty mistake. Thanks for leting us know
about the prob, bro!  :Thumps Up:

----------

